# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femoston Conti opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Femoston Conti,
moja mama brała te leki po zabiegu usunięcia jajników, i była z nich bardzo zadowolona czuła się bardzo dobrze...
dlatego uważam że te tabletki są godne zaufania.

----------

